# Supercab and kids



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new personal truck. I currently have a chevy 2500HD extended cab as my personal driver, but my fleet is mostly Fords already and frankly the new chevy interiors just do not do it for me. All my work trucks are regular cabs. What are your feedbacks on the Super Cabs and the seat room particularly the rear seats. Currently I have plenty of room in the Chevy, but while looking at the Fords it seems the rear seat is more flat and small. Sort of reminds me of older Toyotas just in a full size. Car seats are my concern as is reasonable comfort on lengthy trips. For what it is worth the truck will be a 6.2 with a long bed, and total length is a concern, hence not the 4 door.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For car seats they are ok. Had a car seat in mine ,but now that that are older some times its a fight as to who sits in the front.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Supercab and kids: those words do not go hand in hand.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Care to explain?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have an extended cab and it works fine. I guess it would really depend on your height and needed leg room. My wife and I are short so there is plenty of room for adults in the back seat. We even did a three hour drive with two adults in the back and I got no complaints. I had a crew cab before this and didn't use it enough to care to buy another!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

shovelracer;1573371 said:


> Care to explain?


My last 7 SD have been SC. there isn't awhole of room for easy access to baby seats. Its doable just not favorable


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

blueline38;1573388 said:


> I have an extended cab and it works fine. I guess it would really depend on your height and needed leg room. My wife and I are short so there is plenty of room for adults in the back seat. We even did a three hour drive with two adults in the back and I got no complaints. I had a crew cab before this and didn't use it enough to care to buy another!


I will admit I do love the look of the supercab and miss it abit


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1573395 said:


> My last 7 SD have been SC. there isn't awhole of room for easy access to baby seats. Its doable just not favorable


Thank you for elaborating. I'm not sure any pickup is favorable. If I could guarantee I would never pass it down to my company or ever use it for hauling than I would just spend the same amount on a nice Audi.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

go with a crew cab and dont look back


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My uncle has 2 kids with his 01 super cab. They seem ok on long trips. How much longer is the cc? I think that might be a better option.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a cc 6.5 foot box we plow and tow with it always had regular cabs did not notice that much of a length difference


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

From personal experience my dad has a supercab, it sucks! They kids will be fighting for the front seat. Im 20 now and its impossible to fit in a supercab when your 6' tall.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

SC long is about 20" longer than Reg cab. CC long is about 40". SC long and CC short are comparable as is SC short and Reg long.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my 05 ford F-150, with a super cab just for the kid factor.

Love it. Plenty of room for the kid in the back. With only one kid, I can put up the 2/3rd section of seat in the back and still keep all my tools and odds and ends in there.

Then the car seat sits on the 1/3 section behind the passenger seat.


Now, I know you want a longer bed and such, but personally, as a grocery/kid getting, I'd go with an F-150 super cab with the short bed.

I like the fact that the truck still will make super sharp turns and is viable as the residential snow rig.


.,........


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

With the turning radius of the new Fords I would go Crew Cab...actually I DID go crew cab. Went from a crew long bed to a crew short bed. I can plow anywhere my regular cab can. It honestly doesn't feel any different other than the back window is 3ft further back. The crew cabs today aren't like the older SuperDuty trucks where you needed a football field to turn them around.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Crew cab.. Normal opening doors. Doors they(kids) can open get in/out without you opening yours. No more needs to be said


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

2 crew cabs, 1 super cab

2 car seats

Used both styles a few times. Crew cabs all the way, they are just easier with kids. Plus, we can pack kids, parents, grandparents in the crew cabs and do family things if needed.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

CC are the way to go if you plan to keep the truck for any length of time, your kids will out grow a super cab and it would be better for hauling adults. 
As far as bed length goes how often do you really need a long box and for what purpose. I've always had a long box on everything and next go around I'll do a short box when I replace my CC, a CC with a long box can be a PITA to park in town.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have 3 kids trust me go crew cab, I have had extended cab Ford's, Chevy's and Dodge Quad Cabs none of them work great with car seats. Have a Crew Cab F-350 and it works great


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1573395 said:


> there isn't a whole of room for easy access to baby seats. Its doable just not favorable


Bingo! I'm going crew cab on my next truck.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Crew cab...tons of room, i would go with the short bed though. mine fits in a 26' garage with xtreme v atttached and 6" to spare. Good luck swinging into a parking space with the long bed! Still have to pick my spots with the short bed cc.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

You guys talked me into the CC and I'm loving the space. I will learn to live with a short bed again. Turning radius is nice compared to my older trucks, and destroys the 2500HD it is replacing in parking. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice, my '08 is the same color and easy to keep clean too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

shovelracer;1594154 said:


> You guys talked me into the CC and I'm loving the space. I will learn to live with a short bed again. Turning radius is nice compared to my older trucks, and destroys the 2500HD it is replacing in parking. Thanks for the advice.


now thats a tuff looking beast!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet!!!
Good luck with it!


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice looking truck congrats! Care to share how the dealer was? Good experience and all? In the market for another truck and have been slowly researching dealers in our area again. 

I've heard alot of great things about the new Ford gas engines. Almost all have said that they are far far more powerful and better overall compared to the old 5.4 (I had two of those, think yours is too?). After you get some mileage on her I'd like to hear what kind of mileage your getting and how the power is.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes the Chevy has to go, sort of an impulse buy but I contribute the added safety and new vehicle warranty to be a large portion of the purchase with our new son. I don't mind working on beaters, but it kills me to spend all weekend in the shop when I have a family I could be doing something fun with.

The truck is diesel. It currently is getting about 17 empty around the county and 18-22 on the highway up to 70mph. I was in a little bit of a hurry yesterday and the MPG goes down drastically above the stated speeds. Gets about 15 at 80. Closed track with professional driver of course. I like the new gasser, but I was consistently being told mileage around 11 which I wasn't thrilled about. Then I ran into a friend with one and he says closer to 14. Either way it is my truck so I do not mind the diesel. I can not say I would give it any one else without limiting it with the MyKeys function.

The dealer is good. The service dept is great. Compared to the characters up north I am very happy with the service guys. They recently had the 450 for a while cause of back ordered recall parts. The sales dept is OK. Like anywhere they want to make money. The price they gave was about as low as I was going to get anywhere. Rt 23 had lots of nice vehicles, but the same as when I got the 450 they had an air about them and the price was consistently 1500 higher than most others. The only downside to the dealer I used was they apparently do not do much commercial business so getting the upfitter rebate processing has been a hassle. Most everywhere else just cuts you a check and then deals with it themselves.

Truck is going to the sign shop today, looking at doing something real classy in a grayscale. It has a new wideout that needs to hooked up as well, but it is not going to push this year unless absolutely necessary. I want to undercoat and pull the bed and do some other protection first.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice truck!! Somthing to consider would be finding another set of wheels and running a snow tire for plowing.. These trucks are expensive and the factory tires are good for highway. I run snows and have never gotten stuck, or ended up in a bad situation. Worth the thousand bucks in my opinion. The last place you want your truck to end up at is the body shop. Matt


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snopushin ford;1595201 said:


> Nice truck!! Somthing to consider would be finding another set of wheels and running a snow tire for plowing.. These trucks are expensive and the factory tires are good for highway. I run snows and have never gotten stuck, or ended up in a bad situation. Worth the thousand bucks in my opinion. The last place you want your truck to end up at is the body shop. Matt


I picked up a set off 18" alloy take off's (new) for $400.00 on C-List and mounted up some GY Dura-Tracs.
.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been keeping an eye out for take offs as well. I'm holding out to see if I can grab a set with the pressure sensors still attached.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

shovelracer;1595271 said:


> I've been keeping an eye out for take offs as well. I'm holding out to see if I can grab a set with the pressure sensors still attached.


You'll be hard pressed to get wheels with the TPS's, atleast I was having a hard time.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I've only seen 1 set of steels with tps so far. There was some issue, I think it was pick up and it was in Ohio. Are you running your spares with no tps?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now you need to put 2 dvd players in there for the kids while your plowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

shovelracer;1595468 said:


> I've only seen 1 set of steels with tps so far. There was some issue, I think it was pick up and it was in Ohio. Are you running your spares with no tps?


I'm way to OCD to deal with the warning light, I have a friend that owns a auto service center and I move TPS's from wheel to wheel with the change of the seasons. It's kind of a pain in the @$$ but it's a reason to visit....


----------

